# My Tank



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Here is my tank currently
















Who can name those fish?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I like the no substrate look.

Would need better pics, but see 2 pleco, 2 oscar, what appears to be something from the silver dollar (Metynnis) species, a parrot cichlid, and another cichlid that could possibly be a Jack Dempsey?


----------

